# Shortage of Cyanocobalamin



## John Ziegler (Aug 24, 2015)

I have been on b12 injections for the past 6 months. I have been picking them up at walgreens along with my anastrozol for 44 bucks a month on my membership.Today I went over to pick them up she goes that will be 98 dollars. I said that cant be right I just picked these up last months and the total for both was 44 bucks. She goes sorry sir there is a shortage of cyanocobalamin. I turned to my girlfriend and said oh **** that I'm going to wait and see if the price goes down again and didn't pick up my script


----------



## Magical (Aug 24, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I have been on b12 injections for the past 6 months. I have been picking them up at walgreens along with my anastrozol for 44 bucks a month on my membership.Today I went over to pick them up she goes that will be 98 dollars. I said that cant be right I just picked these up last months and the total for both was 44 bucks. She goes sorry sir there is a shortage of cyanocobalamin. I turned to my girlfriend and said oh **** that I'm going to wait and see if the price goes down again and didn't pick up my script



You could always get a bulk supply from your friends in India, then just sit on that when the price goes back down


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 24, 2015)

Magical said:


> You could always get a bulk supply from your friends in India, then just sit on that when the price goes back down



Problem solved. The girl that works there is not the smartest blonde in the shed. I called back and spoke to a gentleman and he said there is no shortage. For some lame whatever reason only the small 1 ml vials have gone up in price. The guy set me up with a 10 ml bottle at 15 bucks. That's an extra 2 ml's for cheaper than I was getting them in the 1 ml. I had been calling around different pharmacys here in austin. The price for 8 1 ml vials is ranging from 89 to 108 dollars. Really weird how that price skyrocketed. I guess they don't want to fill those 1 mls as much anymore.


----------



## Magical (Aug 24, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Problem solved. The girl that works there is not the smartest blonde in the shed. I called back and spoke to a gentleman and he said there is no shortage. For some lame whatever reason only the small 1 ml vials have gone up in price. The guy set me up with a 10 ml bottle at 15 bucks. That's an extra 2 ml's for cheaper than I was getting them in the 1 ml. I had been calling around different pharmacys here in austin. The price for 8 1 ml vials is ranging from 89 to 108 dollars. Really weird how that price skyrocketed. I guess they don't want to fill those 1 mls as much anymore.



Man you a icy cat


----------

